# Video: Watch and Listen to the New Audi R18 e-tron quattro on Track



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As part of today's launch materials, Audi has released this footage of the R18 e-tron quattro in test car black carbon livery rounding the track. If you want a better feel for the car including the look and sound of the thing, watch below.

Also check out the press release and photos via these links.

* R18 e-tron quattro PRESS RELEASE *

* R18 e-tron quattro PHOTO GALLERY *


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow, i didn't know that four wheel drive is allowed in LeMans series. Could be allowed in DTM as well. I remember how enjoyable it was to watch BTCC races in rain in mid 90s.:thumbup:


----------

